# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Mundesi apilimi per vizen amerikane green card

## unejamune

Shoke une gjeta nje internet nje faqe qe ofron asistence per green card. Behet fjale per *albeu.com* me adresen albeu.com   Ne kete faqe gjendeshin te gjitha informatat e nevojshme se si aplikohet. Ju preferoj ta vizitoni.. tung

----------


## [xeni]

edhe une ua keshilloj ta vizitoni ate faqe, qenka interesante...

----------

